# Problemucci coi browsers [(quasi)Risolto]

## ProT-0-TypE

ho dei piccoli problemucci con Mozilla e Konqueror:

-Le animazioni flash con Mozilla sono lentissime invece con Konqueror tutto ok [Risolto]

-Non mi funziona Java su Konqueror ma su Mozilla si (forse sbaglio la path?)    [Risolto]

-Con Mozilla non vedo le lettere accentate (era colpa di quella specifica chat)    [Risolto]

-E' possibile far si ke i 2 browser condividano gli stessi preferiti?

Grazie!Last edited by ProT-0-TypE on Wed Apr 07, 2004 3:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> -Le animazioni flash con Mozilla sono lentissime invece con Konqueror tutto ok

 

```
emerge netscape-flash
```

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> -Non mi funziona Java su Konqueror ma su Mozilla si (forse sbaglio la path?)

 

In konqueror devi dirgli di attivarlo nelle preferenze.

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> -Con Mozilla non vedo le lettere accentate

 

View -> Character Coding -> Westwrn (ISO-8859-1) .

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> -E' possibile far si ke i 2 browser condividano gli stessi preferiti?

 

Credo che possibile si tutto, ma penso che sia molto difficile e non conviene.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Quote:*   

> ProT-0-TypE ha scritto:
> 
> -Le animazioni flash con Mozilla sono lentissime invece con Konqueror tutto ok
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

Già fatto, flash c'è e funziona, ma le animazioni sono mooooolto lente! invece con Konqueror tutto ok!

 *Quote:*   

> ProT-0-TypE ha scritto:
> 
> -Non mi funziona Java su Konqueror ma su Mozilla si (forse sbaglio la path?)
> 
> In konqueror devi dirgli di attivarlo nelle preferenze.
> ...

 

Nelle preferenze è attivato, ma non funziona! C'è una path da mettere.. con blackdown quale dovrebbe essere?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ProT-0-TypE ha scritto:
> 
> -Con Mozilla non vedo le lettere accentate
> ...

 

Già selezionato, cmq mi correggo, il problema è un altro: non riesco ad inserire lettere accentato (ad esempio ora sono in una chat java e le lettere accentate non me le fa scrivere)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Già fatto, flash c'è e funziona, ma le animazioni sono mooooolto lente! invece con Konqueror tutto ok!

 

Che vuol dire lento?

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Nelle preferenze è attivato, ma non funziona! C'è una path da mettere.. con blackdown quale dovrebbe essere?

 

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin/java

Per le lettere accentate non so io usa tastiera us e non le ho.

----------

## shev

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Già fatto, flash c'è e funziona, ma le animazioni sono mooooolto lente! invece con Konqueror tutto ok!

 

Sbaglio o è una cosa diffusa? Se non erro ai tempi del giochino dello yeti già altri avevano notato la differente velocità di flash su konqueror e mozilla. Non so se sia un problema tuo o un fatto "normale" (certo, sempre che non sia lento in modo irritante)

 *Quote:*   

> Già selezionato, cmq mi correggo, il problema è un altro: non riesco ad inserire lettere accentato (ad esempio ora sono in una chat java e le lettere accentate non me le fa scrivere)

 

Sicuro che i fonts che usi abbiano le accentate? Provato a cambiare font?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ok ora java funziona anche su konqueror grazie!

"lento" inteso proprio come animazione lenta, non nel caricare. come muoversi a rallentatore  :Very Happy: 

la cosa strana è che con Konqueror funzionano benissimo...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> "lento" inteso proprio come animazione lenta, non nel caricare. come muoversi a rallentatore 
> 
> la cosa strana è che con Konqueror funzionano benissimo...

 

Si ma usano due plug-in diversi. Con firefox da me flash va benone.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Sono proprio lente in modo irritante! Chissà perchè, visto che comunque il plug-in è lo stesso (netscape -flash)

Le lettere accentate ci dovrebbero essere nel font che uso, visto che le scrive in qualunque posto tranne che nell'applicazione java. (nel mio caso specifico io sto provando qua,la chat di un mio professore...)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco qua un tip per accelerare flash con mozilla.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Provato. Ora funziona perfettamente!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

un altro piccolo problemino però ce l'avrei...

Konqueror mi sa che non trova tutti i plug-in di flash. Nella maggior parte dei siti con flash non ho problemi, ma se vado nel sito della macromedia mi dice che mi manca "qualcosa".credo che il problema sia che non trova tutti i plug-in in automatico, perchè comunque con mozilla non ho questo problema.Qualcuno ha già risolto e mi sa dire in quali directory devo far cercare?

----------

## randomaze

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Nella maggior parte dei siti con flash non ho problemi, ma se vado nel sito della macromedia mi dice che mi manca "qualcosa".

 

Sarebbe bene capire cosa é il "qualcosa"

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

questo è quello che mi dice il sito della macromedia se ci entro con konqueror (con mozilla è tutto ok):

```
You may not have everything you need to view certain sections of Macromedia.com
```

i plug-in che Konqueror mi trova sono:

```
 

     plugin                            /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so

          Tipo MIME               application/futuresplash

               Descrizione         FutureSplash Player

               Suffissi                Spl

          Tipo MIME               application/x-shockwave-flash

               Descrizione         Shockwave Flash

               Suffissi                Swf

```

Manca qualcosa? Voi avete altro?

----------

## randomaze

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> questo è quello che mi dice il sito della macromedia se ci entro con konqueror (con mozilla è tutto ok):
> 
> ```
> You may not have everything you need to view certain sections of Macromedia.com
> ```
> ...

 

Probabilmente lo dice perché non riconosce il browser  :Sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

Credo si riferisca al browser in sè, non ai plugin, infatti se cambi l'identificazione da konqueror a ie quel messaggio sparisce (insieme a qualche pezzo dell'intestazione  :Confused: )

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ah bene... complimenti a chi ha fatto quel sito.. comunque anche voi avete lo stesso problema?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

riapro sto post per aggiungere un altro piccolo problemino:

questa volta è di codifica:

come si può vedere qui mi appaiono in molte pagine dei simpatici   :Question:  .E' un problema di codifica, infatti se metto iso8859-1al posto di iso8859-15 spariscono. Solo che io vorrei settare questa codifica in modo definitivo, e non a mano ogni volta dal browser.. come faccio? Nel kernel è già settata e manco con un  export LANG="it_IT.ISO-8859-1" si mette apposto

----------

